# How do you store bulk canning lids?



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Not a big deal, but I wondered if anyone had any creative ideas about how to store bulk canning lids. Just leave them in the paper sleeve? Put them in a box or tub? I like to be organized, but I just don't have any great ideas for these.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

and how do you store the rings too. Right now I use a plastic tub for both. Tried stringing the rings that didn't work for me.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know about the bulk lids but for my rings, I have those on a metal clothes hanger that is basically shaped ino a circle but with the ends separated if that makes sense. The curved hanging part at the top of the hanger just slips around the other open end and the tension holds the circle together. It is easy to open and shut to gets the rings off. The curve on the hanger slips easily over a nail or where ever you want to hang them. Sorry, if my explanation isn't very clear.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I saved a couple of the boxes that new lids/rings come in, those are just the perfect size to hold the lids. 

For rings I also just throw them in a tub with a lid after they have been washed and dried.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Rings storage

String with a carbine on each end one region one end wide.clipped to my wire shelving.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

For the rings, I use those giant plastic containers that dog cookies, pretzels, ect come in. For the lids, I just use gallon size baggies. I can fit about 250 to a bag.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I read somewhere that you shouldn't buy more than 1 years worth of lids b/c the rubber could dry out, has anyone had a problem with older lids? What about the new lids? I store my lids and bands in plastic totes separated by size and color, with tattlers in a separate tote.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I use lids that are years and years old without any issues.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

Janis R said:


> I read somewhere that you shouldn't buy more than 1 years worth of lids b/c the rubber could dry out, has anyone had a problem with older lids? What about the new lids? I store my lids and bands in plastic totes separated by size and color, with tattlers in a separate tote.


Yea, I wondered the same thing. I store my lids now in a well-sealed tote but consider putting them into foodsaver bags....


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Janis R said:


> I read somewhere that you shouldn't buy more than 1 years worth of lids b/c the rubber could dry out, has anyone had a problem with older lids? What about the new lids? I store my lids and bands in plastic totes separated by size and color, with tattlers in a separate tote.


In the "Olden Days" that may have been true, but today the sealant isn't rubber. I have lids that are 15 years old and still doin' fine!


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I put my rings on a wire hanger also. I bent it so that it can hang on a cabinet nob and I can unhook the other end to add or remove rings as needed. I hang it on the pantry door during the season and then when I am done canning for a while, I put it in my closet with my clothes since it doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Werforpsu said:


> I put my rings on a wire hanger also. I bent it so that it can hang on a cabinet nob and I can unhook the other end to add or remove rings as needed. I hang it on the pantry door during the season and then when I am done canning for a while, I put it in my closet with my clothes since it doesn't take up too much room.


 I do that, but tie a jar ring on the end and just hang it up..

Your system is a better idea.............................IMO


----------



## mjg1006 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have returned to canning after a 20 year lapse. I went crazy buying supplies, so now I am storing rings in a fabric bag that I hang in my pantry. I have the lids in a reaealable plastic bag. I put an "S" hook in one corner of the bag to hang it with the rings. Pantry is small so I have to use hanging space as much as possible!


----------



## bmustang (Jun 8, 2014)

We store our lids in vacuumed seal bags. We keep em in the boxes and make 2 6 box layers for a total of 244 lids. It's kinda nice to do it this way because once the air is sucked out, they turn into neat rectangular blocs that stack well. For bands, it's freezer bags.


----------

